# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  نمايش تصوير بصورت اسلايد با افكت هاي مختلف

## kohyar

سلام دوستان
من كد نمايش تصاوير بصورت اسلايد رو با افكت Fade دارم
مي خوام نمايش عكس ها با افكت هاي بيشتري باشه
چيكار بايد بكنم
كسي كدي داره به من بده

----------


## kohyar

دوستان يعني تا حالا كسي نخواسته اينكار رو انجام بده

----------


## kohyar

دوستان من خودم پيدا كردم
يم نمونه هم مي زارم اگر كسي خواست نگاه كنه

----------


## aminghaderi

آقا دستت درد نکنه یه حال اساسی دادی.
تشکر رو کردم بعد فایل رو که دانلود کردم ، واجب دونستم یه تشکر رسمی بکنم.
خیلی ممنون ، خدا خیرت بده.

----------


## Clever86

سلام من یکسری عکس توی database دارم میخوام اونارو به صورت اسلاید شو در page اصلی سایت نشون بدم . چی کار باید بکنم ؟ کسی اگه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم  :لبخند:

----------


## idocsidocs

> دوستان من خودم پيدا كردم
> يم نمونه هم مي زارم اگر كسي خواست نگاه كنه


یه آموزش برای نوشتن افکت برای این اسلاید که قرار داید سراغ ندارید؟

----------


## farhadfery

> سلام من یکسری عکس توی database دارم میخوام اونارو به صورت اسلاید شو در page اصلی سایت نشون بدم . چی کار باید بکنم ؟ کسی اگه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم


خوب مسیر عکس ها را از جدول بگیرید. مثال: select image_url from tbl_slider limit 4 = images
در محل مناسب  با یک حلقه آنها را  چاپ کنید. مثال: for($i = 0; $i<4; $i++)
echo "<li>images[i]</li>";
البته حلقه را با foreach هم می شه زد. من الان چشمام به زور باز.(ساعت 00:10) :کف کرده!:  فکر کنم حلقه که زدم اشتب داره. اما روش کار همینه.

----------


## fatemehkashef

سلام من میخوام یه سری عکس به صورت اسلایدی تو ای اس پی نمایش بدم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه که چطوری این کار رو انجام بدم ؟

----------


## Sepehr_B

> سلام من یکسری عکس توی database دارم میخوام اونارو به صورت اسلاید شو در page اصلی سایت نشون بدم . چی کار باید بکنم ؟ کسی اگه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم


 برای دسترسی به دیتابیس از چه زبانی استفاده می کنید ؟ (php یا asp یا ...)

----------


## Sepehr_B

> سلام من میخوام یه سری عکس به صورت اسلایدی تو ای اس پی نمایش بدم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه که چطوری این کار رو انجام بدم ؟


 نیازی به asp نیست از همین اسکریپت استفاده کنین.

----------


## majidmarashi

به سایت نرم افزار حسابداری زمرد مراجعه کنید
دانلود رایگان نرم افزار حسابداری زمرد

----------

